# ATi Tool - Prevent clock-change?



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys,

I want to use ATi Tool solely for Fan Control and Temperature Monitoring on my X1900XT. I have disabled 3D Detection since i think this has been the contributing factor to a lot of my crash problems lately, since disabling it, its been running okay (Except the excessive heat this card produces). Now the problem is, with 3D Detection disabled, but with ATi Tool running, my card does not enter 3D clock mode and stays at 2D clock speeds. How can i fix this? Will installing CCC enable 3D clocks when entering games instead, even while ATI tool is running? I'm just a bit confused to be honest, im assuming as long as ATi Tool is running it is the primary control center for my card, meaning all the settings there are the only ones taking effect, hence the reason my card will not enter 3D mode with it running. Then if i remove it i have no fan control or temp monitoring which is vital! Systool is innacurate and slow and doesn't show me the Vreg temperature either. 

So, whats the best course of action guys? 

Thanks!

Hux.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use CCC for overclocking, and ATI TOOL for fan controll and temp monitoring only.  After properly loading files, reboot, and open ATI TOOL.  In the bottom right corner click the box "Settings", go to the top and click the 'down arrow" where it says "overclocking" and select Fan controll.  Make your adjustments there and save them as a profile is you want to.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jun 14, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I use CCC for overclocking, and ATI TOOL for fan controll and temp monitoring only.  After properly loading files, reboot, and open ATI TOOL.  In the bottom right corner click the box "Settings", go to the top and click the 'down arrow" where it says "overclocking" and select Fan controll.  Make your adjustments there and save them as a profile is you want to.



Hey nams,

Yeah i know how to adjust it and all that, but, do all the ATi Tool adjustments still run after it has been closed? Will CCC adjust my clocks for me? Thats what i meant, i might not have made it so clear in my OP. 

Cheers,

Hux.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 14, 2007)

Weather you use CCC or ATI Tool for OC, you gota save the profile or click the run at startup button.  IUse the CCC and have it load at startup and then I manually open Ati Tool for fan controll if I'm gonna game, if not I just don't start it.


----------

